# Newbie here!



## unicornbaby1

Hello everyone!!

New to site so heres a little about me! I can't wait to use this outlet to read about other ladies journeys, share mine, and make friends! I am 27 years old and currently TTC baby #1. I've been married for 3 months, but husband and I have been together for over 7 years so we are ready! I was diagnosed with Bipolar disorder 4 years ago and I am hoping to connect with other ladies who also deal with Bipolar who are both TTC or currently dealing with it during pregnancy! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi unicornbaby1

Welcome to BabyandBump

Good luck TTC #1 <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## storm4mozza

Welcome! x


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome and good luck TTC. :flower:


----------

